# Check Engine Light is On



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

I would doubt it’s sat anywhere near long enough to develop a misfire due to old fuel. Only been a month or so. 
Clear the code, fill it up and give it a good hard drive.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Could be a coil pack, if it is misfiring on two cylinders, swap the coils on the cylinders that are firing with the two that aren't firing and see if the other two are firing or not. If they do fire, then replace the two coils, if no change, check the plugs.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Look in the spark plug hole to see if there is any oil. If so, you will have to replace the coil boots if the coils test good. The cause of the oil leak is valve cover gasket. Remove the oil from the hole before removing spark plugs to inspect. You don't want a lot of oil going into the cylinder. Engine damage may result.:vs_cool:


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Could just need a tune-up.


----------



## stanj (Dec 5, 2018)

car has 114k.

We have ran it about 4 times since filling it with gas then today, my wife took it out and said the CEL light was not on.

I went out and started it and then tuned it off.

As the engine stopped and right after it stop i hear a noise up it the engine,,,video below...not sure if it is related as my wife never noticed it and i don't drive her car


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

Not enough video to really tell anything. 
Some of those little inline 4s sound like their about to blow up when they are brand new. At least to my ears. 
Our old 2011 CRV was like that.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Does sound a bit hurt. 

Another video after it idles down.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

The sound in the video is after the engine has stopped almost like pre-ignition. It almost sounds like something is still spinning after the engine has stopped, then what ever it is stops. Sorta like something maybe in the torq converter.


----------



## stanj (Dec 5, 2018)

new audio with engine running and me standing in front with the hood up..after the engine stops, you can hear the sound


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

If you turn the sound up, you can hear something spinning then the louder sound of when it stops. Could it be something inside of the torque converter, could it be inside of the AC compressor. Try it with the AC on and with the AC off and see if it changes. Watch the harmonic balancer and see if it keeps spinning after the engine is off. It way be built where it comes apart, but I really don't know. Check your fan blade to see if the noise is coming from there.

This has me stumped, I can't imagine what it actually can be. Check the Alternator to see if the inside is turning when the belt stops. If you do find out what it is, please don't be like a lot of people and never come back and let us know what it was.

I noticed there is a high pitched sound just before it makes the clunk sound when it stops. Something is spinning on after the engine stops. I am going with the pulley my be loose on the alternator.

Can you pinpoint the sound closer?


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

Possibly some sort of idler issue. They can make odd sounds.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Doesn't sound that bad there.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Some of these motor will move solenoids just after the motor is shut off to clear carbon deposits. The variable vanes on my turbo go back and forth to clear the carbon so that it doesn't seize it locked in a position.


----------



## stanj (Dec 5, 2018)

My neighbor knows engines pretty well,,, i can send him him the link

If I find out for sure, i will post an update ,,,also, i will listen more closely and look for where the sound is coming from


----------



## stanj (Dec 5, 2018)

I tried to narrow down the place the sound is coming from,,
Not sure, but may be near the fan belt or alternator,, 

It is hard to do it alone, but i may try again


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

That is some sort of solenoid after the engine is off. If the car is a turbo equip, it is likely variable vane and that could be the solenoid for the vanes cycling to clear it of carbon.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Sounds like drive by wire throttle body sweeping after engine shut off. Other cars do it. Normal.:vs_cool:


----------

